# RE: Reveille



## Rev's Mandy (Feb 25, 2009)

*RE: Reveille*

For those of you that don’t know me, my name is Mandy. My fiancée, Reveille went to sleep on Monday (the 23rd) and the next day his mother went to check up on him and he hadn’t woken up yet. He keeps a diary of what he does and when he does it. After the 14 hour mark his mom called 911. An ambulance hauled him off to the hospital where a couple of doctors ran some tests on him. As far as they can tell, he’s in a deep coma and don’t know if he’ll ever wake up.

Pray for me that he will get better and wake up; my two daughters need him in their life as they really look up to him as a role model and I need him too. I love him more than life itself. His sister and mother are in tears and they don’t want to leave his side. The hospital has him on IV and will only take care of him for so long, so I hope that he will eventually get better. I don’t want to lose him, I can’t lose him.

I've set up an email account in his favor (for him and me) for those of you that wish to send your own personal regards.

You can reach us at:
getwellsoonrev at yahoo dot com


----------



## Rechan (Feb 25, 2009)

Reveille has our thoughts and prayers, Mandy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh god...!


----------



## The_Warlock (Feb 25, 2009)

He's mentioned you, so we know he has something very good to wake up for.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> For those of you that don’t know me, my name is Mandy. My fiancée, Reveille went to sleep on Monday (the 23rd) and the next day his mother went to check up on him and he hadn’t woken up yet. He keeps a diary of what he does and when he does it. After the 14 hour mark his mom called 911. An ambulance hauled him off to the hospital where a couple of doctors ran some tests on him. As far as they can tell, he’s in a deep coma and don’t know if he’ll ever wake up.
> 
> Pray for me that he will get better and wake up; my two daughters need him in their life as they really look up to him as a role model and I need him too. I love him more than life itself. His sister and mother are in tears and they don’t want to leave his side. The hospital has him on IV and will only take care of him for so long, so I hope that he will eventually get better. I don’t want to lose him, I can’t lose him.




Oh dear! I hope he recovers and, soon, at that!


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for letting us know.  Rev is a big part of our community here, we're all hoping for the best.

I know I'm basically a stranger to you, but I'm in the area.  If there's anything I can do for you or the family, please let me know.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My best wishes for a thorough recovery for you both.


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope he gets better. We need him here.


----------



## Stormborn (Feb 25, 2009)

I had wondered what happened. Its odd when you don't see him around.

Our thoughts and prayers are with him and you and yours during this time.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 25, 2009)

Mandy,

That is aweful to hear, I will keep him and you my my prayers.

Phaezen


----------



## Treebore (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll definitely pray for him.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2009)

Mandy, thank you so much for letting us all know. I hope and trust that Reveille will recover quickly. Even though he may be in a coma, please could you tell him that he has friends all over the world that miss him and want him to get well as soon as possible.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this. He and all his loved ones will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 25, 2009)

He's a friend and a member of our collective communal family.  I hope he wakes up, get's better and recovers very soon.  Though we may rib each other in our voluminous digital textual conversations it's from love and respect. 


- Mar.Val.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev is a good friend. I pray he gets better. It wouldn't be the same around here without him. It just wouldn't. 

I know how much he cares about you and your girls. Take care of yourself Mandy and let us know how he is doing when you can.


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Rel (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh how awful.  Rev is a great guy and I am honored to have met him in person.  I also know from having seen him talk about you, Mandy, that you are the light of his life.

He will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2009)

Geez, that's terrible!  I only met him once, at GenCon 2007 when we were in a game together.  Nice guy.

Hope you see him up and about real soon now.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Feb 25, 2009)

Mandy~ 

I am so very sorry! My thoughts and prayers and good vibes are with you and your girls and the rest of the family!

I hope he wakes up soon. It sounds like he has a great family to wake up to!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Feb 25, 2009)

My thoughts, and hopes for a quick recovery, are also with you.

RC


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 25, 2009)

Bummer. I, I really can't say much else. I hope things will turn up better. Rev's a liked guy here, and I consider him a friend, though I've never met him on person. And I hope you are getting along. He keeps talking quite a bit about you. He has a good reason to come around to.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh man, that totally sucks.  I seriously hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Belen (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> For those of you that don’t know me, my name is Mandy. My fiancée, Reveille went to sleep on Monday (the 23rd) and the next day his mother went to check up on him and he hadn’t woken up yet. He keeps a diary of what he does and when he does it. After the 14 hour mark his mom called 911. An ambulance hauled him off to the hospital where a couple of doctors ran some tests on him. As far as they can tell, he’s in a deep coma and don’t know if he’ll ever wake up.
> 
> Pray for me that he will get better and wake up; my two daughters need him in their life as they really look up to him as a role model and I need him too. I love him more than life itself. His sister and mother are in tears and they don’t want to leave his side. The hospital has him on IV and will only take care of him for so long, so I hope that he will eventually get better. I don’t want to lose him, I can’t lose him.




Mandy, I am really sorry to hear about Fru.  I have not seen him since GenCon  07.  We will definitely keep him and you in our thoughts.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

Likewise, I'm sure, Mandy!  Hang in there, and spend as much time with Rev as you can, even if he appears to not know that you are even there!  Your support will make a difference, and I speak as one who survived a 6-week coma myself.  Be with him, talk to him, etc.  I fully believe that your words will get through to him on some level, even if he is not able to specifically remember them at first, after he wakes up.  And remember that "waking up" will not happen suddenly or all at once.  It may be a very gradual process that itself takes days or even a week or more.  

I'll spread the word as much as I can.


----------



## Qualidar (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## RefinedBean (Feb 25, 2009)

You and yours have my best wishes.  Remember that a local crisis line is a great way to vent some steam and sort out your thoughts.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Mandy.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 25, 2009)

Hobo said:


> Geez, that's terrible!  I only met him once, at GenCon 2007 when we were in a game together.  Nice guy.
> 
> Hope you see him up and about real soon now.




Ditto.

Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 25, 2009)

Aw man...poor Fru 

I hope he pulls through, I've met him a few times and he always seems like good guy.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh geez... I only met him once at GenCon, and even then only briefly, but my thoughts and prayers go out to both of you.


----------



## Korgoth (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 25, 2009)

Sad news indeed. I hope he recovers, and soon. He's in my thoughts.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 25, 2009)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish the both of you the best of luck with a speedy recovery.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 25, 2009)

How terrible! I think you may have a sense of this from the postings, but Rev's a very popular poster around here and everyone thinks of him as a good guy. My prayers go out to the both of you.

--Steve


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 25, 2009)

Mandy, Reveille is foremost in my thoughts and prayers, as are you and your family. Please let his mother and sister know we are all praying for him here.


----------



## Deogolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the recent developments!

My prayers are with you, he, and his family! May he recover quickly and without harm!

Take care!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about that. Please know that I (and my family) will keep him in our prayers.

Good luck during this difficult time.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, no! I hope he comes out of this quickly. Thank you for posting here to let us know. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 25, 2009)

I know you don't know me or even most of us here on ENWorld, but if you need anything that we can help with, I, and I'm sure most of this community, will do whatever we can.  Please don't hesitate to ask.  The little bit of interaction I've had with him here on the boards has always been positive, and he seems like a really great guy.  I'll be praying for both him and you.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2009)

Terrible news! My thoughts are with you and Rev.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2009)

You all have my deepest empathy and condolences, as well as my heartfelt concern and wishes for a speedy recovery for Reveille. While I've only talked with him, on-line, once or twice, it's obvious that he's a good guy, on both sides of the screen, and that should count for something.

Peace be with you all and make he return to you, soon.


----------



## Greg K (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with him,you and his family.  I hope he recovers soon and fully.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh damn.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys.  Here's wishing for the best.


----------



## Treebore (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev has a blog/website doesn't he? If so anyone able to find it?


----------



## The Highway Man (Feb 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh man, that sounds like really scary news. 

I hope Fru gets better soon, best wishes here.


Treebore said:


> Rev has a blog/website doesn't he? If so anyone able to find it?



He keeps most of his stuff on ENWorld, as far as I know, in various threads and the social groups he founded. Just look at his account, search for his threads and his social groups.

LT.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 25, 2009)

Wake up soon Reveille!


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2009)

I will keep a good thought and hope things turn for the best soon.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, hope things get better.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 25, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Rev has a blog/website doesn't he? If so anyone able to find it?




For those without search capability (like me, I just happened to have a link to a link to a ...) here's a link to Rev's profile and blog(s)/website(s) links:


*Reveille* 


This post was also intended as a bump. This definitely needs to stay at the top.


----------



## Dragonbait (Feb 25, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. I'll keep Reveille and his loved ones in my thoughts


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2009)

That's really sad news. Hope he recovers soon. My best wishes!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darkness (Feb 25, 2009)

Very sad news. Please get better soon, Reveille.


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 25, 2009)

will say a prayer for Fru, you, and those around him.


----------



## xechnao (Feb 25, 2009)

read the op I just do not know what to say


----------



## Tewligan (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, that's awful! Reveille always strikes me as a really good guy. My thoughts are with you and the family.


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope Fru recovers quickly.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope for a quick recovery!!!

My thoughts are with him and you, Mandy.


----------



## Panthanas (Feb 25, 2009)

That's sad news.  I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be sure to keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 25, 2009)

Very sorry to hear the news, I hope that the prognosis is good and he will recover soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

dittos to all the good stuff, that woudl e everything of course. I am diabetic and the threat of coma is a scary and viable reality for me. I understand. Bet wishes to you, your girls and his family.

David


----------



## MacMathan (Feb 25, 2009)

From my family to yours all the best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 25, 2009)

I only know Rev from these boards, but that is tragic news indeed and it saddens me deeply.

I hope he recovers swiftly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, here's hoping Rev wakes up soon. My prayers to him and his family.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 25, 2009)

Man....my prayers are with you guys. Hope Rev gets up soon...


----------



## Ginnel (Feb 25, 2009)

Rev is a loved member of the community here, I thank you for informing us so our thoughts can be with you and Reveille, and your families.

I hope these messages can give you even the tiniest bit of support.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, Mandy. My thoughts and prayers are with him, and both his and your families.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2009)

Rev has been a good friend to me here.  I hope he will recover soon!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 26, 2009)

Rev (or, as I think of him, Fru  ) is in my prayers. Keep us updated, Mandy.


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2009)

My best wishes to Revielle and his family.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 26, 2009)

I only know Reveille from these boards, but he's a really great guy. I hope he recovers very soon!


----------



## Richards (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.  He'll be in our thoughts and prayers.

Johnathan


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 26, 2009)

Rev and his friends and family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us up to date!


----------



## Stormtower (Feb 26, 2009)

Like many others, I only know Reveille from his posts.  Best wishes for his full and speedy recovery, and blessings to your family.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & vibes out to you all.


----------



## questing gm (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my god! This morning I woke up and read about this. 

I'm so sorry to hear about this and I look forward to his recovery soon. I'll miss him in the D20 Modern boards.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 26, 2009)

This is horrible news.  Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bront (Feb 26, 2009)

You're in my thoughts Bud.  Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## Shroomy (Feb 26, 2009)

I too hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure he has a laptop ready when he wakes up!  We are all rooting for him!


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that. My thoughts and sympathies are with all of you.


----------



## FireLance (Feb 26, 2009)

This is sad news. I hope Rev gets better soon.


----------



## Wik (Feb 26, 2009)

God.  This hit me like a punch in the gut.  I'm wondering about a whole lot... I hope you can keep us informed when you feel ready to let us know what's up.  And I hope you look after yourself while all this is going on... I was there six months ago, and it's not a fun feeling at all.  I wish you (and Rel/Fru) all the best, and here's hoping everyone gets out fine.

I know it's been said before a dozen times, but if there's anything you need from us ENWorld folk, don't hesitate to ask.  We've put together all sorts of amazing things before (of which Fru has been a part, I'm sure!), so it's only fair for us to do something to help out.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 26, 2009)

Queen_Dopplepopolis posted above, but I just wanted to reiterate that we're praying for Rev. I had the pleasure of gaming with him a couple of times, and he's one of the most genuinely kind people I know. 

Hopefully all will be well, soon. Few people deserve health and happiness more than him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw, man!!!

Wake up, Rev!

Best wishes to you, Rev, and the kids.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 26, 2009)

That's terrible news. I hope he recovers soon. My thoughts go to you and his family.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Feb 26, 2009)

We are all worse off in his absence.

Wake up soon.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about this.  Reveille will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Khairn (Feb 26, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Rev and all those who care for him.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mandy --

My prayers go out to you and your family.  He spoke of you before and it's obvious that he loved you very much.

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Feb 26, 2009)

*How*

How bout for those who follow the christian belief we have a fast for him? Prayer is very good as many believe but I also believe that a fast, particularly by a group of people, has surprising power. I plan on this and invite others to as well.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 26, 2009)

Wake up soon Rev, someone has gotta keep the boards lively.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!  I'm in a bit of shock about this.  Reveille was just someone you expected to see around here.  I really hope everything works out ok for him.  My thoughts are with you all the way from Australia.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 26, 2009)

Rev's a great guy and I really hope he gets better. I'll praying for him and you.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope he gets better soon. I don't know him much but you can tell he's a nice guy.
I'm rooting for ya Rev!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 26, 2009)

My sympathy and prayers go out to you and yours.

Rev, we're all rooting for your return!


----------



## freyar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never met him either, but I've found him to be a friendly and kind poster.  I fervently hope that he gets better soon.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 26, 2009)

Yikes!  Moslty knew him form my art posts, seemed nice fella, sigh.
_WAAAAAAAAAAAKE UP, MATE!!!_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2009)

Son_of_Thunder said:


> How bout for those who follow the christian belief we have a fast for him? Prayer is very good as many believe but I also believe that a fast, particularly by a group of people, has surprising power. I plan on this and invite others to as well.




You are right and I will share a prayer for him, as well as fast.


----------



## Heckler (Feb 26, 2009)

This is sad news indeed.  Fru is a great guy, and I know he's very fond of you and your kids, Mandy.  I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## megamania (Feb 26, 2009)

I.... don't know what to say.

We will be thinking of you all in our prayers and thoughts.  Please keep us posted.


I need to collect myself a bit.....


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

One of the most genuinely nice people I've had the honour of meeting.

Whatever powers for good there might be in this world, or another, I entreat you to do whatever you can to bring him out of this, and swiftly.

For my part, I'll join those whose wishes, hopes and prayers are with Fru.


----------



## Tazawa (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sad news. I hope he gets better soon. My thoughts are with you Mandy.


----------



## Henry (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember him from back when he posted as Frukathka -- he's always struck me as a really nice guy. This is terrible.

Mandy, please keep us posted. Here's yet another wish and prayer for speedy recovery.


----------



## Baron Opal (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of this Mandy. As another poster upthread said, we will do what we can. There are a wide pool of talents here. While I'm sure that he is receiving the best of care, feel free to drop by to vent or ask questions.

He and your family will be on our prayer list.


----------



## wedgeski (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending good wishes your way.... wake up, Rev.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 26, 2009)

Wake up soon Fru


----------



## Soel (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish you and your family the best, and share the hope with you that he awakens soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish you the best. I was only in one game with him so far, but we wanted to start another soon.


----------



## vagabundo (Feb 26, 2009)

I've always enjoyed his posts. I wish him, you and all family and friends the best and my thoughts are with you guys..

Dont lose hope.


----------



## Wycen (Feb 26, 2009)

My thoughts go out to you and Rev/Fru and the kids and mom.


----------



## Noir le Lotus (Feb 26, 2009)

In French, Réveillé means awake.

I hope it's a sign he'll recover soon !!


----------



## FickleGM (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sad news, indeed.  I hope that Rev/Fru wakes up soon.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 26, 2009)

...
Wake up soon, Rev.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 26, 2009)

Rev was one of the first people I met on this site.... though I doubt he remembers me lol.  My heart goes out to you Mandy, as well as his other family.  

I'll be praying for all of you....... God bless...


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the support. I really appreciate it.

Charles' mom is a stickler for not wanting to sort through a lot of mail and keeping her address hidden from those with ulterior motives, otherwise I'd gladly post it here for those wishing to send us/him a get well card.

Instead I've set up an email account in his favor (for him and me) for those of you that wish to send your own personal regards.

You can reach us at:
get.well.soon.rev@yahoo.com

Just remove all of the the periods from the email address and I'll make sure that he logs into this account if and when he comes around. I can see that you all care about him very much and that warms my heart.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this and I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Feb 26, 2009)

Wake up soon, Reveille. Mandy, you and he are both in my thoughts. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 26, 2009)

I am one of his Facebook friends ... and there are a number of other Facebook friends of his here.  How would you feel about us posting our get well wishes on his wall?  I wouldn't want to alarm others who might be stopping by to see his page.


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Feb 26, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> I am one of his Facebook friends ... and there are a number of other Facebook friends of his here.  How would you feel about us posting our get well wishes on his wall?  I wouldn't want to alarm others who might be stopping by to see his page.




I'd appreciate it if you or anyone else that's thinking of doing so wouldn't. I appreciate the thought, but thats why I set up the email account.

Plus there are some people that (some of his extended family, which are evil) should they happen to stumble across his profile are better off not knowing about it. 

I'm needed back at work today so I'll see if I can post an update later tonight after visiting him in the hospital after work.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 26, 2009)

Reveille is in our thoughts, and so are and your daughters, Mandy.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 26, 2009)

Teflon Billy said:


> Aw man...poor Fru
> 
> I hope he pulls through, I've met him a few times and he always seems like good guy.



He's in my prayers. I got to hang out with him at Gen Con 2005 and 2007; he's such a damned nice guy this is a real tragedy.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  I met him at GenCon 2005.  He's a genuinely nice person, and I hope he recovers.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy crap.

While I often don't agree with Rev (particularly our taste in movies) he's always a nice guy.  This is an awful thing to hear.  I'll be hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us informed Mandy. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Rev, and your family.

Get well soon, Rev!


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 26, 2009)

Transmitting good thoughts...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the guy, and he's in my thoughts. Please keep us posted, and know that we're pulling for you.


----------



## Ry (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm really sad to hear this.  
Sleep well and wake up soon, Fru.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.

We didn't always see eye to eye in our discussions, but my thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's to him doing as his screen-name suggests in the very near future...

AR


----------



## Fifth Element (Feb 26, 2009)

It's weird how personal this feels - I mean, I don't actually know the guy, but because of his presence here I feel like I do. And he seems like a great guy.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Keefe the Thief (Feb 26, 2009)

Terrible news. I´ll be thinking about him, and your whole family. Sending vibes from all other the world to those that have similar interests is what makes the internet great. And belief is all: he will get well


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 26, 2009)

Truly bad news. May he recover soon and my best wishes for Mandy and his familly*. 






(*at least non-evil part....but seriously, get better soon!)


----------



## B4cchus (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish you and your family all the strength to see this through to a good outcome. 
My thoughts are with you.

If there is anything with which we can help, don't hesitate a second to ask.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

Keefe the Thief said:


> Terrible news. I´ll be thinking about him, and your whole family. Sending vibes from all other the world to those that have similar interests is what makes the internet great. And belief is all: he will get well



Yes, absolutely!  Never underestimate the power of positive thoughts!  Keep on hangning in there, Mandy!  Rev is proud of you, whether he can show it now or not.   (I daresay that we all feel the same way.  He is very lucky to have you along life's journey.)

And don't forget PRAYER, too!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this, i hope everything ends up ok.


----------



## Darkthorne (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope all works out for the best. Best wishes & you have my sympathies


----------



## Jack7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Lord,

I'm very sorry to hear that.
Since he keeps a record of what he does and experiences did his diary leave any clue at all as to a possible cause?

Something the doctors could use to make a diagnosis or develop a treatment?

In any case it might do some good to look for any evidence that would give you a clue as to an exact cause.

But a coma is often the body's way of undergoing extensive rest and repair when nothing else seems to be working. So a coma is far from always a bad sign. Be patient, look for clues, and give him some time. This may be extremely serious, then again it may be his way of repairing something that needed repair. I know it is not always easy to be patient in such a situation, but let him rest and encourage him and let he and God do what is out of your hands.




> How bout for those who follow the Christian belief we have a fast for him? Prayer is very good as many believe but I also believe that a fast, particularly by a group of people, has surprising power. I plan on this and invite others to as well.




And of course I'll pray for you all, and I'll fast this weekend.

Godspeed to you all.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh no.

I can only imagine what a trying time this must be for you.

I will pray for you as a family.


----------



## Zelligars Apprentice (Feb 28, 2009)

I send my best wishes and thoughts to you.  I hope he gets better!  Be patient, and if you need help, don't hesitate to ask.  EN World is a wonderful community, full of great people!


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2009)

hope ya roll a natural 20 on your save, fru.

messy


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not very active here at ENWorld anymore, but I read enough to recognize the profilic users. Frukatha seems to be such a great guy. You know the sample characters in the players handbook? There is Lidda the iconic rogue for example. Fru is sort of the iconic friend. Of course, I have never met him, but that's my impression.

Hope all this works out. Thoughts from Sweden.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't seen an update on Rev's/Fru's condition lately.  Has there been any change?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> I haven't seen an update on Rev's/Fru's condition lately.  Has there been any change?




I'm assuming quiet means no change or they haven't done extensive tests yet.  I'm pretty sure that if Rev woke up (and there was a lap top available) he, Mandy or Rev's sister would have sent us word by now.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm assuming quiet means no change or they haven't done extensive tests yet.  I'm pretty sure that if Rev woke up (and there was a lap top available) he, Mandy or Rev's sister would have sent us word by now.



A point that I made here previously (or attempted to make, at least) was that Rev will likely NOT 'wake up' all at once.  It will probably take at least a few days for him to recover sufficient awareness to even be noticeable, much less operate a computer.


----------



## Jack7 (Mar 1, 2009)

> A point that I made here previously (or attempted to make, at least) was that Rev will likely NOT 'wake up' all at once. It will probably take at least a few days for him to recover sufficient awareness to even be noticeable,




And an excellent point as well. The recuperation may be extended, with slow progress at first.

I too was wondering if there was any change in condition, but equally important, was there any clue as to possible cause and any idea of a potential treatment method(s)?

Of course I know she and the whole family all have more than enough to do right now. But perhaps a friend might know something and could update us.

Today I fasted and prayed.
Tomorrow as well.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


(Is there any way this could be made a sticky or something to keep it up top?)


----------



## Rel (Mar 1, 2009)

El Mahdi said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> (Is there any way this could be made a sticky or something to keep it up top?)




It can and it has.

I continue to pray for Charles every day.


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 1, 2009)

Best to Fru and his loved ones.


----------



## Evil_Dead_Jedi (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I have to say I am shocked.  I've only talked to Rev like twice but I've read so many of his posts that it seems like I've known him forever.  I don't post much but I lurk constantly and when I read the news I felt like this happened to a family member.  My best wishes are sent towards Rev and his whole family.

I also have to say I'm very proud to be a (very small) part of such a thoughtful and caring community such as this.  It's very apparent that even though a number of you didn't know him well that you care enough to at least post a response and wish him well.

I hope Rev gets better soon!


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.


----------



## freyar (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.



I'm happy to hear this!  Thank you for taking the time and effort to let us know his condition.  Many of us might just know him through the boards, but we're pulling for him!


----------



## scruffygrognard (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.




Glad to hear it!  My best wishes go out to him (and you).


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.



Just another poster wishing your family the best possible - you need him and he was pretty important here too. I hope these improvements continue and quicken.

Best Regards from Australia,
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Baron Opal (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## questing gm (Mar 2, 2009)

He might be dreaming that he is having one of his debates on the forum.

That's a good sign. Hope that he will recover very soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.




Cool!  It looks like that massive prayer/good intention bursts that a great deal of ENworld's posters have been sending his way has been working. 

Does the doctors have an idea what might have triggered the "coma"?  Ie.. low/high blood sugar, insect bite, over exhaustion, etc?



questing gm said:


> He might be dreaming that he is *posting in the hive*.




fify.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.



That's great to hear, Mandy. I'll continue to keep sending out positive thoughts for Charles.


----------



## darjr (Mar 2, 2009)

My sympathies for you and yours. Improvement is good news. Please know that I have hopes for the best.


----------



## GAAAHHH (Mar 2, 2009)

Best Wishes Reveille.  Get well soon.


----------



## pogre (Mar 2, 2009)

Fru/Rev get well soon!
Mandy hang in there.
Fru is one of the genuinely nice people in these parts.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 2, 2009)

I take a short break from the place and come back to find one of the long-time members here close to death. I hope Rev continues to improve.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just really don't post on ENW anymore but I truly hope Fru gets better.  I'm happy to see there was improvement.  Get better Fru.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.



Excellent news. I'll continue to hope for the best: A complete, speedy recovery.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.




That is good news. Thanks for keeping us updated, Mandy. You guys are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rykion (Mar 2, 2009)

Rev, his family and loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your family. May the recovery be swift and complete. 



Relique du Madde said:


> Does the doctors have an idea what might have triggered the "coma"?  Ie.. low/high blood sugar, insect bite, over exhaustion, etc?




I second this. It seems rather scary that he fell into a coma during his sleep. Has the cause been determined yet?


----------



## megamania (Mar 2, 2009)

wakey wakey Rev.

Stop mumbling around and get up!  We all miss you at the Hive and EN World.







Just injecting a little light-heartedness.   Thankyou for the update Mandy.   This is a good sign.  He is trying to come back to you and your kids and his family.


Still thinking about everyone.


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 3, 2009)

My prayers and best wishes to Rev and his loved ones.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 3, 2009)

Roman said:


> It seems rather scary that he fell into a coma during his sleep. Has the cause been determined yet?




It is a scary thing, and people are understandably curious.  

However, this would be confidential medical information.  Rev is not able to give consent to divulging such details.  Please respect his privacy in this matter, and do not pressure for more information that Mandy may well not have the legal right to discuss.

When Rev is back, if he wants to talk about it, he will.  Until that time, it is enough for us to know he's showing some positive signs.  Our hopes are with him.


----------



## doctorhook (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel a bit late to say it, but what a strange and terrible irony, especially for someone called "Reveille". But it's good news that he seems to be improving!

Prayers, luck, positive thoughts, and the will of God be with you, and everything else that can help!


----------



## Aeson (Mar 3, 2009)

I was shocked when I read the news. I guess I'm still a little in shock. thank you Mandy for keeping us updated as you can. Charles I hope you come back to us soon. You're missed here.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 3, 2009)

Sending my angels to you and Charles. I haven't had the good fortune to meet him yet, but I pray for his recovery.


----------



## beverson (Mar 4, 2009)

Mandy, I don't know Rev personally, but I remember reading his posts as Frukathka on several occasions.  My thoughts and prayers are with you, Rev, and his loved ones, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to know he's showing improvement.  I wish you the best and that he recovers soon.


----------



## Jack7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Appreciate the update, and prayers will continue.

Godspeed with the recovery.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Mar 5, 2009)

My 83yo father just recovered from a condition that had him on a ventilator for over a week.  Needless to say, we thought he was a goner.  Miracles can happen, so don't give up!


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 6, 2009)

Wake up soon, Frukathka.  I'll light a candle for you on my way home (and one for you too, Mandy.  I can't imagine what you must be going through.)


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Mar 6, 2009)

I just got home from the hospital. Things aren’t looking very good; instead Charles has taken a turn for the worse. Earlier today while I was at work he started to have spasms and related thrashing about. His sister called me after it started. I couldn’t get off work, so I had to wait till I got off to be able to visit him. 

As soon as I walked into his room, he started to have a spasm. I took his hand and tried to talk him down. Alas, it had no effect. I broke down and cried. That’s when I heard his heart monitor flat line. I couldn’t stop crying and was saying ‘Oh God, oh god’ over and over. The nurses and doctors held him down and administered defibrillation. They brought him back thank god.

He lurched forward, eyes wide open and inhaled deeply. After that he fell back down to his catatonic state. I don’t what to do. His sister has to relay to me any updates now because he’s been moved to intensive care. I’m not allowed to see him anymore.

He can’t die, he just can’t. I love him too much to lose him. I’m finding it very hard to keep my grip on reality, but I’m doing the best I can for my daughters. I may have to send them out of state to their grandparents for a while if things get any worse.


----------



## Baron Opal (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I've been thinking of the two of you daily since I first read of this. You are and still in our prayers here.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Mar 6, 2009)

Mandy,

Just replying again to offer support that I hope things improve and as swiftly as possible. I can't begin to imagine the hell/limbo you are going through at the moment. I have a 2 year old daughter and I can't imagine how I would cope in your situation, you must be very strong to deal with what you are dealing with. Please look after yourself and your daughters and hopefully Charles will be back with you (and us) soon.

Wishing you the best,
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know what to say... That sounds so awful, for you and him and everyone else. I really hope he recovers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn it.....


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2009)

I.....


Com'on Charles-   Fight it and wake up bud.


Mandy-  Hang in there.  [squeeze hand and give hugs as required]


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 6, 2009)

my prayers are with you all...


----------



## Whisper72 (Mar 6, 2009)

Best wishes, praying for a good recovery and strength to you and the girls. Hope the girls are holding up as well, young kids feel and understand more then you realize sometimes (I have two sons, 4 months old and 2 years old).

Sincerely,

Whisper72


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 6, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Things aren’t looking very good; instead Charles has taken a turn for the worse. Earlier today while I was at work he started to have spasms and related thrashing about. His sister called me after it started. I couldn’t get off work, so I had to wait till I got off to be able to visit him.
> 
> As soon as I walked into his room, he started to have a spasm. I took his hand and tried to talk him down. Alas, it had no effect. I broke down and cried. That’s when I heard his heart monitor flat line. I couldn’t stop crying and was saying ‘Oh God, oh god’ over and over. The nurses and doctors held him down and administered defibrillation. They brought him back thank god.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, that sounds terrible. 

I am not sure what to say... It is a terrible situation to be in. I guess my only advice is - try to keep up your hope, but prepare for the worst. Find a way to express your thoughts and feelings - be it to yourself, to your friends or to family. Write it down if you can't talk...
It is not easy.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope things get better...


----------



## billd91 (Mar 6, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Rev, Mandy.


----------



## freyar (Mar 6, 2009)

We're all thinking of you both.  Please remember to take care of yourself during this trying time.  I wish that the hospital would let you visit him!


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2009)

... I don't know what to say. I hope that things will get better...


----------



## Rel (Mar 6, 2009)

Hang in there as best you can, Mandy.  You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 6, 2009)

Please please please God bless Rev and his family and friends. Guide him back to us swiftly and safely.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 6, 2009)

Mandy... I really hope he gets better soon...

I found myself thinking of you this morning and I decided to check and see how he was doing.  

I continue to send all my good thoughts and prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## Montague68 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mandy,

   Talk with Rev's family and the hospital staff. The "family-only" rules for Intensive Care are usually relaxed for fiancees and significant others, if the family approves.

Me and my family's thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Anthraxus (Mar 6, 2009)

Best wishes, and hopes for a recovery soon.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope they have done toxin screens. Sounds like a toxic/poison reaction.
A Tricyclic could also do this. Has he been on any for lower back pain, migraines, OCD, separation anxiety, or any other chronic pain? It certainly sounds like it could be tricyclic poisoning:

Toxicity, Tricyclic Antidepressant: Overview - eMedicine Pediatrics: Cardiac Disease and Critical Care Medicine

Sounds scary indeed. I'll pray even more for Charles. I have yet to make it up to Phoenix to game with him, etc...


----------



## Jack7 (Mar 6, 2009)

> As soon as I walked into his room, he started to have a spasm. I took his hand and tried to talk him down. Alas, it had no effect. I broke down and cried. That’s when I heard his heart monitor flat line. I couldn’t stop crying and was saying ‘Oh God, oh god’ over and over. The nurses and doctors held him down and administered defibrillation. They brought him back thank god.





Mandy, I don't know you and I'm going to say some things that may seem impossible to you right now, or even harsh. But think about them, and think about what I'm really saying.

This type of somatic and neurological behavior seems indicative to me of progression, and possibly also as to cause, of his exact condition. So reactions like this (the spasms) need to be carefully analyzed and investigated and tested.

My suggestion to you and to anyone else who is interested is to research all you can about the symptomology he has expressed thus far, and look for clues in his diary records, medical history, or any other types of writings or reports of behavior he has evidenced in the past.

You would be surprised at how many laymen, when motivated, can provide vital information, or even make valuable diagnoses of their own, to the doctors or medical staff in such situations. But time is of the essence and so you will want to begin your investigations as quickly as possible, if you have not already done so.

Doctors do not usually have the time to make exacting and forensic analyses and discoveries of a person's past, they usually rely upon only two things to make their diagnoses in most cases, prior medical records, which are usually very incomplete at best, and by correspondence - that is by comparing one set of historically agreed upon symptoms or test results against another.  

That takes time, trial and error, testing that misdirects, and painstaking comparative analysis and often leads to misdiagnosis, especially when the patient is unable to effectively communicate their exact state or condition.

But if you research, observe carefully, and think about everything you've seen or can discover about his past you might suddenly realize that you possess a clue that is vitally beneficial. And in the meantime, it will give you something productive to do which may very well be helpful in the case, and helpful to him.

Also, you should prepare yourself for the fact that no matter what you do, the doctors do, or his intentions, Rev may very well die. Not through anayones fault, but because people can only know so much, and often we realize things too late, and because in the end everyone dies. That is not comforting, and I know that from personal experience, but it is nevertheless the truth. So start to prepare yourself for that possibility right now. Some things are simply out of your control. And you should not blame yourself or anyone else for being human, and for things failing despite everyone's best intentions and actions. Unfortunately this world is transitory at best, and that's just the way things work.

On the other hand, _*never give up*_. Do what you can to discover what is actually happening and you could very well help the doctors to understand something of which they are now completely unaware. And that could very well save his life. So, do all you can to help. Do not think anything you might discover is silly and useless, explore all possibilities. You know these spasms  may very well be a symptomatic and even systemic clue as to what is really wrong (that is what I suspect given what you have described). In either case you might be able to help figure out something of value.

*In other words pray as if everything is up to God, but work as if everything is up to you.*

And for my part I will pray and fast again this weekend.
And Godspeed, and good luck.

I really, really do wish you all success, but that might not be possible until the real problem is discovered and addressed. Sometimes nothing can change until the real problem is corrected.

So Godspeed in discovering and correcting the real problem as well. May God give you all wisdom and insight. 

Find the cause and you might be able to effect the cure.


----------



## Rani (Mar 6, 2009)

Sound advice Jack7.  

I sincerely hope Rev gets better. I've always loved reading what he has to say on these boards. My family and I have placed some candles on our altar especially for him. Since I heard the news, I've thought about him everyday, and I pray he gets better soon.


----------



## Tazawa (Mar 6, 2009)

Stay strong Mandy! I'm thinking of you and Rev every day. I know he'll get better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 7, 2009)

> In other words pray as if everything is up to God, but work as if everything is up to you.




Amen!

C'mon, Rev- you've moved up to #1 on my list of ENWorlders I'd like to meet, man!


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 7, 2009)

That's simply awful.  I hope he wakes up and gets better very soon.
-blarg


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 7, 2009)

Terrible news... 

I don't know what to say... 

C'mon Rev, hang in there... we all miss you.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, this sounds terrible. 

Best wishes and I hope that Rev recovers soon.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 7, 2009)

BTW Mandy, I want to commend you. This is a very scary situation and I know all too many people who would run away from it. So I just want to let you know your courage and commitment to Charles is recognized and applauded. Same for his mother and sister. I've seen all to many blood relations run away as well. Many of them my own, from me, when I should have died.

So be sure he will appreciate it, does appreciate it, and that miracles do occur, so don't give up until its over. Having people there, letting him know you want them to fight, does make a difference. It definitely helped me fight, and I do believe that is why I lived. So let him know, and rest assured he will fight to live for you.

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with all of you.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 7, 2009)

Very dumb question, form what Jack7 aid:
why not trace Rev's movements and contacts over the 2 or 3 day period before he got sick, and maybe see if there's anything in that?

Stung or bitten by an insect perhaps when out with pals on a walk? maybe thus getting an infection? 
Can West Nile fever do this kind of thing?? wrogn side of the Atlantic so I don't know much about that illness, but I recall there's some damn nasty bugs transmitted by bites that affect the CNS.

Given something to eat, drink or maybe a thing he touched that caused an unusual reaction? Doesn't have ot be a normal allergic reaction.

Long time ago my house got damp proofing put in...the fumes from it made me and the workmen who did it, horribly, almost delusionally ill, Ugh.

Sudden onset or spike of diabetes? It can just hit folk suddenly, usually kids, and sometimes it isn't an absolute but spikes up and down for a while first. That can put you in a coma.

Write it all down, analytically.

Maybe no use, but may help, and at worst, least it will give your mind something to do that's not so hurtful, which is important


----------



## Jack7 (Mar 7, 2009)

> Stung or bitten by an insect perhaps when out with pals on a walk? maybe thus getting an infection?
> Can West Nile fever do this kind of thing?? wrogn side of the Atlantic so I don't know much about that illness, but I recall there's some damn nasty bugs transmitted by bites that affect the CNS.
> 
> Given something to eat, drink or maybe a thing he touched that caused an unusual reaction? Doesn't have ot be a normal allergic reaction.
> ...




Very sound advice.




> BTW Mandy, I want to commend you. This is a very scary situation and I know all too many people who would run away from it. So I just want to let you know your courage and commitment to Charles is recognized and applauded. Same for his mother and sister. I've seen all to many blood relations run away as well. Many of them my own, from me, when I should have died.
> 
> So be sure he will appreciate it, does appreciate it, and that miracles do occur, so don't give up until its over. Having people there, letting him know you want them to fight, does make a difference. It definitely helped me fight, and I do believe that is why I lived. So let him know, and rest assured he will fight to live for you.




And a very wise and true set of observations.


----------



## Evil_Dead_Jedi (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a quick check in to see if there was any news along with another Get Well Soon!!!! Given the circumstances I hope everyone in his family is holding up well emotionally, mentally and physically also!


----------



## fanboy2000 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 8, 2009)

Mandy,

Know that everyone is pulling for Charles and for you. I wish you both the best and am sending every positive vibe that I have your way. 

Much Love.


----------



## Roland55 (Mar 8, 2009)

Disastrous news.

Even we lurkers know of Reveille.  My most heartfelt wishes for his recovery.

I'll say a prayer for him tonight and for many nights to come.


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a quick update. Charles has been talking up a storm in his sleep; which is fairly odd. Like I’ve said before he’s pretty much a solid sleeper. The experts going over his case think he’s close to a breakthrough in coming out of his coma.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 9, 2009)

Mandy, that's great news! With any luck, he'll soon be on the road to a complete recovery!


----------



## Jack7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good. We'll keep praying, you keep doing what you're doing, and hopefully things will continue to advance in the right direction.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent news Mandy!  My prayers are still with him!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 9, 2009)

That sounds really promising. C'mon Rev! Wake up and tell us all about the Region of Dreams.

Good thoughts heading your way...


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a fantastic weekend but this really is the best part of it.  Come on Rev!  Come on back to us!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet!   I wonder what kind of dream he's having.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 9, 2009)

*REVEILLE*
_by A. E. Houseman_

Wake: the silver dusk returning
Up the beach of darkness brims,
And the ship of sunrise burning,
Strands upon the eastern rims.

Wake: the vaulted shadow shatters,
Trampled to the floor it spanned,
And the tent of night in tatters
Strews the sky-pavilioned land.

Up, lad, up, 'tis late for lying:
Hear the drums of morning play;
Hark, the empty hallways crying
"Who'll beyond the hills away?"

Towns and countries woo together,
Forelands beacon, belfries call;
Never lad that trod on leather
Lived to feast his heart with all.

Up, lad: thews that lie and cumber
Sunlit pallets never thrive;
Morns abed and daylight slumber
Were not meant for man alive.

Clay lies still, but blood's a rover;
Breath's a ware that will not keep.
Up, lad: when the journey's over
There'll be time enough to sleep.


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 9, 2009)

I hope he comes out of the coma soon and in good health.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update, Mandy.  I hope he continues to get better!
-blarg


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## meomwt (Mar 9, 2009)

My good wishes go to all involved, and my hopes for a happy outcome.


----------



## reveal (Mar 9, 2009)

Very, very sad. I hope he gets well soon. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## freyar (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us up to date, Mandy!  I really hope that this means he'll wake up soon.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 9, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> Just a quick update. Charles has been talking up a storm in his sleep; which is fairly odd. Like I’ve said before he’s pretty much a solid sleeper. The experts going over his case think he’s close to a breakthrough in coming out of his coma.




Encouraging news to be sure! I'll continue to say prayers.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 9, 2009)

That's good to hear, Mandy. Hopefully, Rev will be up and about in no time.


----------



## Psion (Mar 9, 2009)

Good to hear things are looking up. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 10, 2009)

Great news. I never got the chance to speak/post to him personally, but I've been getting to know him through his older posts.

Come back to us Rev! I anxiously await being able to talk to you in the hive.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 10, 2009)

That's promising news. I hope he comes back to you soon.


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2009)

That's great news!  Hopefully, more good news will follow and he will wake up from his coma.


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2009)

My hopes for a quick recovery for Rev.

Just read the update: Great news!


----------



## Aeson (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm glad to hear there appears to be some improvement.


----------



## Shadowsong666 (Mar 10, 2009)

i wish reveille all luck in the world. come on, wake up! its time to roll some dice.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 11, 2009)

I must say I don't know the man or yourself at all Mandy but I give you my prayer to the lord tonight in his stead... may he awaken soon and be back to his former self in no time.... you are a very brave woman for which he has to look forward to when he does wake! Blessed Be to you and your loved ones and to Rev... may the lord watch over him.. may he open his eyes and let you be the angelic first vision he sees when he does so...

- Josh


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just checking in. Nice to see some positive news.

Come on Fru! Wake up man


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 11, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I hope the latest development is the first signs of Rev's comeback!


----------



## megamania (Mar 11, 2009)

Comon Rev-   Wakey wakey time   





Thankyou for the good news Mandy.   I really mean that too.  You don't need to do this but are knowing how much we care about Charles and he about our community.


Thankyou.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 11, 2009)

c'mon Rev! I made a pie!


----------



## Rev's Mandy (Mar 12, 2009)

Things have gotten weird. At first Charles wasn't in rem sleep, or so the experts said. Now he [borderline ] is.

Charles is now talking as if he's embroiled in a deep conversation. It's as if he's talking to people that are in his dreams/mind. He keeps saying names over and over again, so I'm guessing these are the people he's talking to. I don't know how to spell the names exactly, so I've come up with my best way to pronunciate the names in written down form, which I'll list;

A-YOH
BAH-HA-Mut
CORE-REL-lin
I-YOH
TIE-ah-mat

I can't wait for him to wake to ask him what crazy dreams he's been having and who the heck he's been talking to.

The experts say that when he's done talking to these people that he'll wake up. The conversation has been going strong for 2 days. Hopefully it won't last too much longer.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 12, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> Things have gotten weird. At first Charles wasn't in rem sleep, or so the experts said. Now he [borderline ] is.
> 
> Charles is now talking as if he's embroiled in a deep conversation. It's as if he's talking to people that are in his dreams/mind. He keeps saying names over and over again, so I'm guessing these are the people he's talking to. I don't know how to spell the names exactly, so I've come up with my best way to pronunciate the names in written down form, which I'll list;
> 
> ...




Ao
Bahamut
Corellan 
Io
Tiamat

Our good friend Rev is running through a list of deities well known to D&D players.

(I hope this is not a joke and he gets well soon.)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 12, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> Things have gotten weird. At first Charles wasn't in rem sleep, or so the experts said. Now he [borderline ] is.
> 
> Charles is now talking as if he's embroiled in a deep conversation. It's as if he's talking to people that are in his dreams/mind. He keeps saying names over and over again, so I'm guessing these are the people he's talking to. I don't know how to spell the names exactly, so I've come up with my best way to pronunciate the names in written down form, which I'll list;
> 
> ...



Those are deities from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. He was recently gearing up to run a game online here in that setting.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 12, 2009)

Wulf Ratbane said:


> Ao
> Bahamut
> Corellan
> Io
> ...



That's a little strange... but interesting. Rev's such a huge gaming fan that I could see him dreaming about D&D.

I hope he gets well soon. C'mon Rev, time to wake up.


----------



## Treebore (Mar 12, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Those are deities from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. He was recently gearing up to run a game online here in that setting.





I hope that means his mind is catching up to "real time" then. If so he should be waking up soon.

Now if he is "living" in a game, it could be a while yet.

Its still a heck of a lot more encouraging than the other day was.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 12, 2009)

Might I suggest someone get mandy some information he was preparing for this upcoming campaign Rev was going to run and have her recite this information to him in his condition and see if he responds in some way..... it might be enough to trigger or stimulate him enough to rose him.... if not.. it least it was a good try....


----------



## the Jester (Mar 12, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Might I suggest someone get mandy some information he was preparing for this upcoming campaign Rev was going to run and have her recite this information to him in his condition and see if he responds in some way..... it might be enough to trigger or stimulate him enough to rose him.... if not.. it least it was a good try....




I am not a doctor, and this is a totally uninformed opinion and should be completely disregarded, but I think that's a BRILLIANT idea. 

Mandy, thanks for keeping us updated! This is great news- I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

Umbran said:


> It is a scary thing, and people are understandably curious.
> 
> However, this would be confidential medical information.  Rev is not able to give consent to divulging such details.  Please respect his privacy in this matter, and do not pressure for more information that Mandy may well not have the legal right to discuss.
> 
> When Rev is back, if he wants to talk about it, he will.  Until that time, it is enough for us to know he's showing some positive signs.  Our hopes are with him.




I have been curious about what the cause was, but this is a very valid point. i personaloy will withold any further curiosity and let rev do the 'splainen


----------



## JDragon (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this is my first post to the thread, but know I have been watching with great interest and all of you have been in my thoughts.

Like many others here I don't know Reveille, but i know his name from the things he's added to this community.

To me this latest development seems to be a good sign and I think Rathan's idea is great as well.

Also, I do believe that Reveille will have the top spot for the next "You know your a gamer when..." thread.

JD


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Mar 12, 2009)

*Get well soon...*

I had been away from Enworld for a few days and therefore I just found out about Rev's condition.

My prayers are with you for a full and speedy recovery.

Hopefully, the fact that he's mumbling game terms means that his brain is recovering


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 12, 2009)

Rev's Mandy said:


> Things have gotten weird. At first Charles wasn't in rem sleep, or so the experts said. Now he [borderline ] is.
> 
> Charles is now talking as if he's embroiled in a deep conversation. It's as if he's talking to people that are in his dreams/mind. He keeps saying names over and over again, so I'm guessing these are the people he's talking to. I don't know how to spell the names exactly, so I've come up with my best way to pronunciate the names in written down form, which I'll list;
> 
> ...






Voadam said:


> Those are deities from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. He was recently gearing up to run a game online here in that setting.






Rathan said:


> Might I suggest someone get mandy some information he was preparing for this upcoming campaign Rev was going to run and have her recite this information to him in his condition and see if he responds in some way..... it might be enough to trigger or stimulate him enough to rose him.... if not.. it least it was a good try....




I agree with what Rathan said however, let me fiddle with the idea a little. 

Does anyone know who Toril's Diety of sleep/dreams is (I never bought Faith's and Pantheons) ?  Hopefully, Rev has it and is familiar with more of Toril's Pantheon beyond the major deities, cause my idea is that you can tell him that to <Toril's Diety of Sleep> wants him to return to the waking world and depending on how lucid Rev's "dream" is he might end up latching onto that piece of information and subconsciously his body might try to awaken (as a result of the diety 'ordering him to awake').

Of course, that all assumes that his "conversation" is  with those deities (ie like he was playing dnd), and not just discussing his campaign idea with people in his dreams.


But here's to hoping he wakes soon!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 12, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Those are deities from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. He was recently gearing up to run a game online here in that setting.




That sounds like very encouraging news.

God help those who play in this game when he wakes up.  He may be working on his campaign while he's sleeping.  If so, it will probably be one hell of a game.

Come on Rev.  Wake up soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2009)

I just want to allay everyone's concern for me. I am know awake and okay.

Many thanks for all the well wishes. I love each and every one of you.


----------



## Ginnel (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back 

Now go spend some time with your loved ones there


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 12, 2009)

/Celebrate


----------



## Keith Robinson (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, great news!  Really fantastic.  Now make sure you don't go leaving us again 

And don't forget to give Mandy a big kiss.  She held your hand through the wilderness, man.

Good to see you back, Rev


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I just want to allay everyone's concern for me. I am know awake and okay.
> 
> Many thanks for all the well wishes. I love each and every one of you.




Welcome Back among the awakened.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Mar 12, 2009)

Great news! I'm so glad you pulled out of it, man. Good to hear.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 12, 2009)

<does a happy dance>


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back, Reveille!


----------



## reveal (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad you're back up and around, mang.


----------



## beverson (Mar 12, 2009)

W00T!!!  Welcome back, Rev!  You gave us all quite a scare there.  And you've got a heck of a woman there in Mandy.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 12, 2009)

Great to hear you're awake. I hope you're doing alright and that you make a full recovery.

And if you want to tell us about that weird dream you were having, we're all ears.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back, Rev!!!


----------



## Nikosandros (Mar 12, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I just want to allay everyone's concern for me. I am know awake and okay.
> 
> Many thanks for all the well wishes. I love each and every one of you.




ZOMG YOU ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!

*Hugs Reveille*


----------



## billd91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good morning!  Welcome back! 
You had a lot of people worried around here. I think there's a massive sigh of relief going around the board.


----------



## vectner (Mar 12, 2009)

*Wow!*

I just found this thread today. Reveille, I think you were in my WoW guild a few years back. Well, we had a Reveille, if you played it could have been you. Anyway, I was totally shocked to see you had slipped away from us. Reading all the posts I was truly frightened for Mandy and your kids. It was a nice surprise to see this thread end in such a positive way. 

Take your time to recover, go slow and god(s) bless.


----------



## freyar (Mar 12, 2009)

Hooray!  Welcome back, Rev!  Take your time to recover and come back when you can!


----------



## Rechan (Mar 12, 2009)

Hallalujah!


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 12, 2009)

Yay!  Welcome back, Fru!


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 12, 2009)

Praise the Lord! Damn, I'm tearing up...

We love you too, Rev, and welcome back!


----------



## Rykion (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back Rev!


----------



## the Jester (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh thank god. 

Welcome home Rev!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot diggity!  

I, for one, would love to hear about the conversation you were having with the D&D gods.


----------



## Fenes (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## davethegame (Mar 12, 2009)

Great to have you back!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes, how long are you going to be in the hospital for, have they said?


----------



## Ry (Mar 12, 2009)

/huge sigh of relief

Get well soon, Reveille!


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2009)

Rev, good to hear you're better!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 12, 2009)

Rev's awake! 

Happy Happy! Joy Joy!

It's good to have you back, my friend.


----------



## Korgoth (Mar 12, 2009)

Deo gratias! Prayers have been answered. This is splendid news!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Mar 12, 2009)

Tidings most excellent!

Glad you're back, and sooner rather than later, mate.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Mar 12, 2009)

Reveille s'est réveillé!

Merveilleux!

AR


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm glad you're up and about, Reveille!  Mandy, thank you for keeping us all in the loop.  I wish your family all the best.
-blarg


----------



## Anthraxus (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing. Welcome back!


----------



## Bront (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back Rev.  Glad to hear you're ok. 







vectner said:


> Reveille, I think you were in my WoW guild a few years back. Well, we had a Reveille, if you played it could have been you.



Not likely if only because he hasn't been Reveille for more than 2 years.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad tidings, indeed. Great to hear that you are up and awake, Rev!


----------



## Evil_Dead_Jedi (Mar 12, 2009)

Dang, glad you're back man. This is the coolest news I've heard all week! How did you get back on here so fast after waking up? Anyway, hope everything is welll and stays well!!!


----------



## Treebore (Mar 12, 2009)

Yay! Welcome back! I hope they figure out what happened so it can be prevented from scaring everyone all over again!


----------



## Treebore (Mar 12, 2009)

Evil_Dead_Jedi said:


> Dang, glad you're back man. This is the coolest news I've heard all week! How did you get back on here so fast after waking up? Anyway, hope everything is welll and stays well!!!




I would imagine he is in a hospital that has wi fi and that Mandy brought in Rev's wireless laptop to show him this thread.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you're up and about! 

I don't know you at all, other than seeing your name around the boards, but I've been watching the thread - so, if you're wondering who I am, the answer is, "no, you don't actually know me."


----------



## fba827 (Mar 12, 2009)

*edit - double post*


----------



## Dragonbait (Mar 12, 2009)

welcome back, Reveille!


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back! Glad to hear you are doing okay and have no lasting after effects.


----------



## blargney the second (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it too late or too early to start talking about making saving throws?
-blarg


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I just want to allay everyone's concern for me. I am know awake and okay.
> 
> Many thanks for all the well wishes. I love each and every one of you.



Excellent! Great to have you back!


----------



## scruffygrognard (Mar 12, 2009)

Reveille said:


> I just want to allay everyone's concern for me. I am know awake and okay.
> 
> Many thanks for all the well wishes. I love each and every one of you.




Welcome back from Dreamland Reveille!

Great news.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back Rev/Fru!

It's great news.  I'm sure you'll be in the hospital for a while, so take it easy and don't feel any pressure to jump back in.  You need to be spending time with your family, not us EnWorld knuckleheads.  We'll all be here when you've settled.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 12, 2009)

OK... so please NO ONE get all mad at me or all defensive....  I once had a very, very good friend in a coma for 3 months, and it was extremely sad and difficult time for everyone..... 

But.... I wanted to share that I had a twisted little cynical thought in my head when I saw the post about Rev mumbling Forgotten Realms gods in his coma.

I actually started to think that this was some kind of lead up to an April Fools joke. With Rev slowing talking about gaming stuff in his coma and channelling some gaming ghost.   Then on April 1, he'd arise and come back with an awesome new campaign setting or something he was secretly working on while under cover.

I guess the mumbling of Toril gods made me think that the coma story had jumped the shark.

NOW, I am very happy to see that, in fact it wasn't some weird marketing ploy.  (OK, not happy you were in a coma, Rev, of course)  I have always really enjoyed reading Rev's posts and even though I didn't always agree, he was spot-on with his thoughts.

Mandy and Rev, you are welcome members of the EnWorld community and I am very, very glad to see you are finally doing well.   These kinds of life events are massive turning points in the lives of the patient and the people who love them.  I know from experience.

We value your presence here Rev, and Mandy, you are welcome to post here anytime you want!

Matt


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 12, 2009)

Just joining the chorus: welcome back!  Just in time for PHB2.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Tharian (Mar 12, 2009)

This is fantastic news.  I got chills just reading your post about having woken up.  Welcome back to the BBR, Rev.

Welcome back.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 12, 2009)

Great news.  Glad to see you're awake and back with us Rev/Fru.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Shroomy (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Roland55 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm.

Sometimes, dreams do come true.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 13, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Yikes, how long are you going to be in the hospital for, have they said?




They want to keep me here for observation for the next 2 1/2 days. After that I'll be released.

And for those of you wondering, the hospital has it set up that certain rooms have a combo tv/computer with a wireless keyboard with an integrated mousepad on it. 

I'm still taking it easy. They have me doing some physical therapy so that when I'm ready to be released I'll be able to walk with my own two feet w/o much difficulty.


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome back Rev.


----------



## Baron Opal (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, when I saw that the thread had jumped by 3+ pages since I last checked in I feared the worst. I'm very happy to see you are back among us. Give Mandy a hug from us, she's been through a lot with all of our pestering.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 13, 2009)

Reveille said:


> They want to keep me here for observation for the next 2 1/2 days. After that I'll be released.
> 
> And for those of you wondering, the hospital has it set up that certain rooms have a combo tv/computer with a wireless keyboard with an integrated mousepad on it.
> 
> I'm still taking it easy. They have me doing some physical therapy so that when I'm ready to be released I'll be able to walk with my own two feet w/o much difficulty.



Good news.  Good news.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 13, 2009)

catsclaw227 said:


> OK... so please NO ONE get all mad at me or all defensive....  I once had a very, very good friend in a coma for 3 months, and it was extremely sad and difficult time for everyone.....
> 
> But.... I wanted to share that I had a twisted little cynical thought in my head when I saw the post about Rev mumbling Forgotten Realms gods in his coma.
> 
> I actually started to think that this was some kind of lead up to an April Fools joke. With Rev slowing talking about gaming stuff in his coma and channelling some gaming ghost.   Then on April 1, he'd arise and come back with an awesome new campaign setting or something he was secretly working on while under cover.




You do realize how badly the community would turn on Rev if he did that.  Hoaxes are one thing, but marketing hoaxes that tug on an entire community's heart strings (due to the hoax's timely nature) tend to raise one's ire quickly, especially when the person who pulled it has been an outstanding and trustworthy individual prior to the hoax.  Also, I don't think Rev. would be the type to even think of pulling of something that distasteful and devious.

However, the idea does spark an interesting thought experiment.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 13, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> You do realize how badly the community would turn on Rev if he did that*.  After all hoaxes are one thing but marketing Hoaxes that tug on an entire community's heart strings tend to raise ire quickly, especially when they are out of character for the person the hoax is centered on.
> 
> 
> * It would however be interesting to see how CM would treat the situation if it were a hoax.



Oh, believe me, I know.  When I found out, it hit me in a very personal way.  But my mind played weird games with it when I read that Rev was coming out of it by chanting FR material 

Interesting comment about CM, though.   I once saw Ministry play at a Lolapalooza and right after they finished, everyone was stunned with silence at the massive sensory overload.  I couldn't tell if it was the most horrid, depraved show I had seen or if it was pure chaotic genius.  Mostly it was both.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome back, Rev!


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 13, 2009)

Great to see you back!


----------



## FireLance (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to have you back, Rev.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 13, 2009)

HUZZAH! 

Wait, now Rev's gonna want pie! 

/me e-mails pie to Arizona


----------



## Filcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome back Rev. I was scared you weren't going to make it. 

Let's hear it for making your saving throw.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 13, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> * It would however be interesting to see how CM would treat the situation if it were a hoax.



We roasted the guy. Del - The Library of Alexandria (NSFW)

I'm glad you on the mend, Fru. You and Mandy must be so happy. Best wishes on your recovery.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Rev, if you didn't see my email, please drop me a line at kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. I'd love to check in with you.

Thanks!


----------



## Solodan (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to close this for now. I'll have another thread up in a few minutes.


----------

